# CTF Bexbach



## LatteMacchiato (9. August 2011)

wer fährt denn am Sonntag die CTF in Bexbach?
68km mit 1674hm für die lange Strecke hören sich doch vielversprechend an 

http://www.saarsportvereine.de/rv-blitz-oberbexbach/
unter Mountainbike/unsere CTF Strecke


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. August 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> wer fährt denn am Sonntag die CTF in Bexbach?
> 68km mit 1674hm für die lange Strecke hören sich doch vielversprechend an
> 
> http://www.saarsportvereine.de/rv-blitz-oberbexbach/
> unter Mountainbike/unsere CTF Strecke



Schade, hab aber Dabo fest eingeplant. 

http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/ 

Warum überschneiden sich denn immer die guten Veranstaltungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## de_hippi (14. August 2011)

Wer war am Start?

Ich habe die 47km Strecke unter die Stollen genommen. Es war eine richtig gute CTF mit hohem Singletrailanteil. Zwecks Anfahrt / Zeit und Wetterkompromissen konnte ich leider nicht die 68er angehen...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. August 2011)

war wirklich ne gute CTF und dieses Jahr trocken 

hier die Daten von  der 68er

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/72ladsthq57s7mar


----------



## de_hippi (14. August 2011)

Jepp, wie war die runde nach dem höcherberg?

Kannst du die Daten auch per Datei online stellen?


----------



## mikkimann (15. August 2011)

war auch auf der 68er.
ziemlich coole trails.
wetter war doch klasse?!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. August 2011)

de_hippi schrieb:


> Jepp, wie war die runde nach dem höcherberg?
> 
> Kannst du die Daten auch per Datei online stellen?




wenn ich deine Email habe kann ich sie dir schicken


----------



## Deleted 183831 (15. August 2011)

Hi,

war im ganzen gesehen eine gute CTF.

Nur einen kleinen Kritikpunkt hab ich, die Ausschilderung war an einigen Stellen sehr zweifelhaft.
Besonders rund um den Jägersburger Weiher, die gelben R-Pfeile haben uns doch ziemlich verwirrt. Wir waren nämlich der Meinung, dass wir da schon auf der Rückfahrt an die Schule waren.
Und hinter der VP2 haben wir leider auch den Abzweig verpasst, da sind uns vermutlich einige schöne Trails den Höcherberg durch die Lappen gegangen. Durch einen Ortskundigen Mitstreiter habe wir die Strecke am Munitionsdepot wieder gefunden.

Bis auf die zwei kleinen Punkte wars eine gute Veranstaltung. 
Danke an die Orgas.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. August 2011)

mit der Ausschilderung am Jägersburger Weiher kann ich bestätigen. Hätte mich wohl dort auch verfahren. Zum Glück hatte ich aber nen Ausschilderer dabei


----------



## de_hippi (15. August 2011)

Ich fand die Ausschilderung gut. Hatte keine Probleme und alles gefunden.
Ich konnte heute sogar die Zusatzschleife für die 68er Runde problemlos fahren


----------



## mikkimann (16. August 2011)

Am jägersburger weiher war ich auch extrem verwirrt. pfeile in alle richtun
	
	



```

```
gen. ortskundige biker konnten helfen. nach vp3 den kleinen pfeil übersehen der den weg zwischen den beiden häusern zeigte. dadurch dann ein paar extra km auf strasse. nach anruf bei der servicenummer dann aber alles bestens. im wald konnte man sehr flüssig fahren. besonders schön fand ich, bei langen teilstücken immer wieder mal einen pfeil zu sehen. Und auch die pfeile mit meterangaben wenn man von ner waldautobahn abbiegen sollte,waren ziemlich cool. das kenn ich von anderen ctf deutlich schlechter.

unterm strich ne geile ctf, bin nächstes jahr ganz klar wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. Juni 2012)

am 1. Juli  ist wieder die CTF in Bexbach angesagt. Also Termin rot anstreichen für die 68km und 1650hm. 

Die Steckenkennzeichnung wurde übrigens optimiert !!


----------



## medicus41 (22. Juni 2012)

ist eingetragen. Und Abends dann zum Endspielschauen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. Juni 2012)

ich werd so gegen 08.30 in Bexbach mit ein paar Eingeborenen, sorry meinte Einheimischen, starten.
das Endspiel wird aber ohne die Spanier stattfinden denke ich... 
ist aber auch besser. Eine Niederlage gegen Gomez (der Deutsche) und Kumpels im Finale tut doppelt weh


----------



## medicus41 (23. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich werd so gegen 08.30 in Bexbach mit ein paar Eingeborenen, sorry meinte Einheimischen, starten.
> das Endspiel wird aber ohne die Spanier stattfinden denke ich...
> ist aber auch besser. Eine Niederlage gegen Gomez (der Deutsche) und Kumpels im Finale tut doppelt weh


----------



## LatteMacchiato (26. Juni 2012)

Start ist auf 0900 verschoben auf vielfachen Wunsch 

werde aber dennoch um 0830 da sein und ein Frühstück nehmen...


----------



## medicus41 (27. Juni 2012)

Oh leck, sieht no vill Rään aus am Sunndach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. Juni 2012)

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-10153-74/wetter-bexbach/wettervorhersage.html

ich hoffe die irren sich


----------



## medicus41 (27. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-10153-74/wetter-bexbach/wettervorhersage.html
> 
> ich hoffe die irren sich



Naja, sind im Schnitt 97% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für den ganzen Tag. Wären ja noch 3% übrig


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Juni 2012)

3% von 24h sind so ungefähr 5Stunden und die langen locker für die knapp 60km


----------



## medicus41 (29. Juni 2012)

Scheint ja nun doch eher trocken zu bleiben. Aber wie ist der Zustand der Strecke nach dem ganzen Regen? Eher Schlammschlacht oder doch gut fahrbar?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Juni 2012)

hast du kein Schutzblech? 
ich denke bis auf ganz wenige Stellen ohne Probleme und halbwegs trocken zu fahren. Rund um den Jägersburger Weiher könnte es aber ein wenig feucht sein, so als willkommende Abwechslung...


----------



## Innocent (30. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> 3% von 24h sind so ungefähr 5Stunden und die langen locker für die knapp 60km



Ich hoffe das war ironisch gemeint

Gar nicht gewusst, dass es in Bexbach auch eine MTB Veranstaltung, kannte nur das Straßenrennen an Pfingsten. Bin leider am Wochenende im Exil, sonst wäre ich gern in meiner Heimstadt mitgefahren


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Juni 2012)

nix ironisch, kann nur net rechnen 
außerdem schau mal auf die Uhrzeit, wer kann da schon klar denken...


----------



## medicus41 (30. Juni 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> hast du kein Schutzblech?




Hahahaaaa....na ab und an ist ja kein prob, allerdings war ich vor einigen Wochen in Spicheren und das war eine reine Schlammschlacht, welche nach einiger Zeit einfach keinen Fun mehr machte.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Juli 2012)

ich werde heute nicht fahren, hat keine wettertechnischen Gründe sondern einfach nur zu viel Arbeit :-/
Wünsche euch allen  viel Spaß und bestes BikeWetter


----------



## medicus41 (1. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich werde heute nicht fahren, hat keine wettertechnischen Gründe sondern einfach nur zu viel Arbeit :-/
> Wünsche euch allen  viel Spaß und bestes BikeWetter



Schade. Aber bei dem Regen wirst du mich dort auch nit finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Juli 2012)

ich werde mal ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln damit wir die Tour an einem schönen WE nachholen können


----------



## medicus41 (1. Juli 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ich werde mal ein paar Leute zusammentrommeln damit wir die Tour an einem schönen WE nachholen können



Super. Bin dabei.


----------

